# When to start feeding talapia



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I have 1" RBP's now feeding them frozen bloodworms, krill and brine shrimp. When do I start feeding talapia and shrimp?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You could try now and they will most likely take to it.
Just cut it up into small pieces to make it easier for them.

You should really try and get them on pellets also, it is easier to do when they're young


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I agreee^^^^^


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Should i soak it in vitachem? I tried giving them pellets they won't eat them but they'll eat flakes.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

brian519 said:


> Should i soak it in vitachem? I tried giving them pellets they won't eat them but they'll eat flakes.


I don't see why not!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Went to 4 lfs and I can't find vitachem...anybody around R.I. know where I could get some if not where's the cheapest to order it from?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

What's vitachem ? how does it help piranhas ?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

vitachem is a fluid that has tons of vitamins and nutrients in it, you soak your food in it then feed it to your fish. it brings out great growth and color

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/prod...cfm?pcatid=4998


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

brian519 said:


> Should i soak it in vitachem? I tried giving them pellets they won't eat them but they'll eat flakes.


Keep trying they will eventually eat them, but you will have to starve them though


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i found mine on ebay.


----------

